# audio planet p706 drama



## MRQ69 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all, I would like to ask if any of you tried to feed a three way front system only with this amp? The two way setup described in. the manual I get but the three way with only two pairs of RCA inputs and the 5+6 makes me think.


----------

